# 3D printed lens?



## raydream (Sep 1, 2021)

My friend did this, what do you think?


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 1, 2021)

Interesting video....


----------



## Space Face (Sep 1, 2021)

Looks rubbish imo.


----------



## raydream (Sep 1, 2021)

Better than expected from a plastic lens


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 1, 2021)

Definitely alternative technique.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Apr 2, 2022)

Given another 5 to 8 yeas it will probably be the industrial norm. 

It reminds me of metal investment casting.


----------

